

Things you didn't know: At one time, America had an emperor - zashapiro
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emperor_Norton#Posthumous_fame

======
creamyhorror
I've seen this page before, it's a good read. Friscans had a good sense of
humour, bless them.

<<<Norton was loved and revered by the citizens of San Francisco. Although
penniless, he regularly ate at the finest restaurants in San Francisco;
restaurateurs took it upon themselves to add brass plaques in their entrances
declaring "[b]y Appointment to his Imperial Majesty, Emperor Norton I of the
United States."[27] Such "Imperial seals of approval" were prized and a
substantial boost to trade. No play or musical performance in San Francisco
would dare to open without reserving balcony seats for Norton.[9]>>>

~~~
GuiA
San Francisco is one of my favorite cities in the US (I'm not a US native and
moved to the Bay Area six months ago). It has its downsides, but the people
and the culture just blow me away every new week that I spend in the area.

